# What about the Pearson 27



## amayotte (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking at buying a Pearson 27 and before I do so I'm trying to find as much info on the boat as possible, but am hitting some walls.
There seems to be lots of dedicated site to other pearson boats but none for the 27.
I've found some mailing lists with broken links and some pics but nothing in depth, detailing how the boat really sails and what kind of problems to expect having one.
I'm a novice sailor and my biggest concern is how well it single hands and how well the boat is balanced and such.
Anyone here know of who I could try and talk to about this or a site that I may have missed?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Some thoughts*

No personal knowledge of the P27. But in looking at the brochure on the Pearsoninfo.net it looks like the jib and mainsheets are well forward of the helm, making it a pain to singlehand this boat.

I have a P35 that I singlehand quite frequently. My jib sheet wenches are on either side of the helm and my mainsheet is behind the helm giving me easy access to all my sheets without having to move from the wheel to tack or make adjustments. Also, if you're going to singlehand a lot an autopilot is a huge help, especially in raising and lowering the sails. Same for furling jib.

Good luck!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Adam,

I owned a P-27 for 14 years, single-handing it for most of that time. It's an easy boat to single-hand, especially with an autopilot. True, the winches and mainsheet are forward, but that's when the autopilot earns its keep. I could tack the boat by myself very easily by holding both sheets and then turning the wheel to the new tack. The boat balances well, and can definitely take more than you can. There are a couple of other current P-27 owners who hand out on this BB, but I'll send you a PM for how to sign up for an email list that has about 75 P-27 owners on it who will be glad to answer any questions you have.

As for what to look for in buying one, I honestly an not aware of any recurring problem areas with the boats. They are solid and well mannered underway.

My current boat is a P-33-2, so obviously I like Pearson's.


----------



## amayotte (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

It's a touch decision. I'm trying to decide between a Chrysler 26 and a pearson 27 and the lake I sail has a fair chunk of reefs and islands. I just love the interior of the Pearson.

SailorMitch, any idea how well the 12HP yanmar hold up when docking in heavy heavy weather?

SailorMitch, I also joined the mailing list and sent of a couple of questions the day you sent me the addresss.
I haven't heard anything and am wondering if the list is working or maybe I did it wrong.
I just emailed the same address as the one I subscribed to and have yet to get a reply. Is that normal. Could I be looking at a few weeks before seeing a reply.
Is there a place where email archives are kept that I might search for an answer?

Thanks all,
Adam


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

I looked at a Chrysler 26 before buying my P-27 and there is no comparison in my mind. I love my P-27. it is a fun boat that handles really well and has so much interior room for a boat it's size. I have not seen any emails from the list in the last few days so it may be down. That happens now and then. usually you get your own email back within a few minutes.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Adam -- I responded to your email and think I answered everything. The email list does not have an archive feature unfortunately. Jacky -- if you don't get my email I just sent to the list please let me know. The email list is on a new server and hopefully the down time is a thing of the past.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't get it so there must still be some bugs. I will email you also to let you know


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

I haven't had an email from the list since 12/19!

12 hp is plenty of power, I have a Universal M2-12 in mine.

Click here to download the user's manual, plenty of info in it for you. I also keep a blog, link is in my signature.

I don't know anything about the Chrysler, but you won't be disappointed in the P27


----------



## blakew1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Get the Pearson!!!


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

I chartered a Pearson 27 out of Annapolis with two buds, and we had a variety of wind conditions during the course of our four day charter. Nice little boat! She sailed and motored well, but seemed a bit tender in gusty winds, but reefing down made her very manageable. 

I don't think you'll be disappointed if you buy one.


----------



## amayotte (Dec 30, 2007)

well I think I'm getting really close to a decision.
I got to admit, compared to my 21 foot right now the pearson is a little intimidating.
Thanks for all the replies and for the manual phallo153.

Adam


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

amayotte said:


> .....I got to admit, compared to my 21 foot right now the pearson is a little intimidating.
> .......Adam


Adam

Don't worry about that transition. You will quickly become accustomed to the difference and probably won't think about it much after a few weeks.

Changing to an inboard can be an experience, you will have to adjust to the difference in steerage and access to controls, and how the boat behaves. (Practice in open water before trying docking in unknown tight quarters)

Once you're off the dock, with no reference to size you'll find the proportions similar and in many cases the larger boat will be a bit more forgiving in gusts and shifts.

I'm sure you'll love it! btw I would agree the Pearson is going to be a much better boat than the Chrysler.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

it had been 20 years since i had learned to sail on an 18' chrysler when i bought my Pearson 27. i had some fear in me for a little bit and had to get used to not worrying about heeling over too much. It was all in my mind and you'll be amazed at how relaxed you will feel in a very short time. Go for it.


----------



## TDMModels (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a new Pearson 27 owner, 1987 #19.
I bought it the first of December and so far have sailed it for about 20
hours on 6 occassions. Previous to the Pearson my experience was with
a 14' dinghy (Hunter 140). My wife and I are having a great time with the
Pearson. The first time out with the boat after taking delivery was by ourselves.
We adapted quickly to the bigger boat. Learning on a small boat is a great way to
learn.

Terry


----------



## phallo153 (May 4, 2007)

amayotte said:


> well I think I'm getting really close to a decision.
> I got to admit, compared to my 21 foot right now the pearson is a little intimidating.
> Thanks for all the replies and for the manual phallo153.
> 
> Adam


The Pearson 27 was my first boat, like you I was intimidated at first. When I took a look into the lazarette with all the cables and hoses I said "no way"! Even called off a sea trial, telling the broker I thought it was too much for me. At that point in time I had been looking for something smaller, along the lines of a Beneteau First 235.

I changed my mind after about a week and went for it - no regrets


----------



## amayotte (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the stories guys, it really gets a guy excited about sailing and I'm not too worried anymore.
I'm going this weekend to look at one and you never know, I just might be getting a late X-mas present.

I was wondering though...

Does anyone know how well she sits in the water anchored in heavy winds and high waves?
I keep a permanent anchor off shore and am trying to determine how much weight is required.
At the moment I use a 45 gallon drum full of concrete and rock. Attatched is 3/8 grade 8 chain. It only needs to hold a 21 foot Sirius (which is for sale), Would this be enough for the P27?

Adam


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Amayotte-

There was a recent thread on moorings that you should probably search for, since it mentioned several good articles on sizing a mooring. However, 3/8" chain sounds a bit small for a mooring for a P27.


----------



## amayotte (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out.

Does anyone here know where to find the VIN number on the P27?

Adam


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

The HIN (hull ID number) on all boats (so far as I know) is located on the stern, starboard side just below the hull/deck joint.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

HIN's weren't required til November 1, 1972.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

seabreeze_97 said:


> HIN's weren't required til November 1, 1972.


Yes, but some manufacturers had a hull number of their own on much before they were required. Some also had a builder's plate on the interior of the boat.

BTW, HIN's are legally required to be mounted in two locations, one is the starboard transom, and the other is generally somewhat more difficult to find, much like the secondary and tertiary VIN's on automobiles, to make them a bit harder to alter when the boat is stolen.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

seabreeze_97 said:


> HIN's weren't required til November 1, 1972.


The P-27 first came out in 1987 so this is not an issue for the poster. (And per Dawg's post, on the P-27, the secondary place for the HIN is on the interior of the hull way back in the stern. I found it by accident once.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One other thing... PROPWALK... most outboard powered boats don't really deal with this at all... with an in-board, it becomes a fact of life... especially in reverse. The way to get around it is to pulse the prop to keep the boat moving... rather than trying to keep the prop moving at a constant speed. It really does vary significantly with each boat, so you best practice where there aren't any obstacles to hit. 

Otherwise, you'll probably find that the larger boat is actually a bit easier to handle in many ways.


amayotte said:


> well I think I'm getting really close to a decision.
> I got to admit, compared to my 21 foot right now the pearson is a little intimidating.
> Thanks for all the replies and for the manual phallo153.
> 
> Adam


----------

